# Interne RS232-Serviceschnittstelle Wago 750-871



## Benno (23 Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte Testweise eine RS232-Schnittstelle auslesen. Kann ich hierfür auch die interne Serviceschnitstelle meine Wago nehmen?

Danke für eine kurze Info.

Gruß
Benno


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (24 Juli 2015)

Hallo Benno,

bei der Serviceschnittstelle der WAGO Kontroller bzw. Koppler handelt es sich zwar grundsätzlich um eine serielle Schnittstelle, diese arbeitet aber nicht mit den für RS232 spezifizierten Spannungspegeln. Es ist auch zu beachten, dass diese nur für den Anschluß von WAGO-Servicekabeln vorgesehen ist. Wird dort irgendetwas Anderes (falsch) angeschlossen, besteht die Gefahr, dass der Kontroller zerstört wird.


----------



## Booner (27 Juli 2015)

Hei,

ja die kannst Du benutzen.
Die Pinbelegung ist von Oben nach unten: TxD, RxD, +5V, 0V

Die Schnittstelle hat TTL-Pegel (5V). Ist also nicht RS232 konform und auch nicht besonders geschützt.
D.h. wenn Du damit rumspielst, ist die Chance groß, den Controller zu himmeln. ;-)
Da aber viele µC ebenfalls TTL Pegel haben, ist es eine feine Sache. 
Ich schließe z.B. gerne mal einen Arduino an.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4rBRaiAmNc
Oder auch kleine Displays mit serieller Schnittstelle...

Um einen RS232 Pegel zu bekommen, kannst Du z.B. das Wago Service-Kabel verwenden. (Das mit dem Sub-D Stecker, nicht das mit USB ;-) )
Oder einen MAX232 Pegelwandler benutzen, wenn Du weißt wo das heiße Ende vom Lötkolben ist.
Auch ältere Handykabel haben so einen Pegelwandler drin.



Viele Grüße,

Tom


----------



## Benno (27 Juli 2015)

Hallo Booner,

Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren. Wie ließt man denn die interne Schnittstelle aus, bzw. welche Adresse hat die?

Gruß
Benno


----------



## Booner (27 Juli 2015)

Hei,

die wird genauso angesprochen wie die Schnittstellenklemmen.
Dabei hat sie die Adresse 0  (glaube ich, wenn nicht, probiers mit der 1)
Vielleicht liest Du Dir mal das Handbuch zur 750-652 durch. Oder einen Anwenderhinweis, wo es um die RS232 geht...

Beim PFC200 muss man die Serviceschnittstelle aber gesondert behandeln.
Da hatte ich mal meine Probleme damit, weiß aber grad nicht, woran das gelegen ist.


Grüße,

Tom


----------



## Benno (27 Juli 2015)

Hallo Tom,

Besten Dank für die Info 

Gruß
Benno


----------

